# Forge World News Letter #212



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

New Forgeworld Newsletter #212:



Forgeworld Newsletter #212 said:


> Hi There,
> 
> It`s been a little while since our last newsletter and we have lots to tell you; first off we have three great releases which have already been previewed at our open day: The Blight Drone, The Blood Slaughterer and The Khorne Daemon Prince and Herald. We also have news about our Warhound Titan range, upcoming events and the announcement that our new catalogue is ready!
> 
> ...


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks for posting this, I have the Khorne Deamon Prince already as a freind bought it for me on the day but am now eagerly awaiting the release of the Blood Slaughterers


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks for posting this, saved me a job! I've tidied the post up a bit for ease.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

don't like the drone too much, but the slaughterer and daemon prince are awesome as awesome can be


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

The drone is a little wierd, isn't it? Having seen Mark Bedford's BD in the flesh though Stella, it _is_ incredibly Nurgle-y and certainly would suit a rotting and rusty Deathguard army like Svartmetall's.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

I do like the Blight Drones, they bring a new sci-fi touch into things.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

I'm sure its very nurglish in its sculpting, but I think drones should be more of a Tau and Guard (to represent UAV's for vets and stormtroopers) thing, it looks too Tauish to me


----------



## Lord Lucius (Sep 18, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> I'm sure its very nurglish in its sculpting, but I think drones should be more of a Tau and Guard (to represent UAV's for vets and stormtroopers) thing, it looks too Tauish to me


I would agree but remember ,deathguard are pre hersy,so they dont worship machinery, it makes perfect sense to use machines to fight instead of loosing marines


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Nice models,its also good to see new things like the drone,it may not be everyones cup of tea fluff wise,but i have always thought GW ignore the sky's too much for a scifi game,hopefully we will see plenty more air craft/flyers/drones and stuff with wings as they move forward.


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

Syph said:


> Thanks for posting this, saved me a job! I've tidied the post up a bit for ease.


Syph thanks for helping me tidying up the post.:biggrin:


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

I think I may have to pick up one of the new daemon engines.
I sort of wish i could get the herald with out the Daemon Prince I already have around 6 different DPs.


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

ooooh that DP is SWEEEEET!!!!

the drone is...interesting, it makes me think of games like Prey and Half-Life 2, very unique as far as 40k goes, but in no way a bad model, the diorama is cool too.

The blood slaughterer, it has a feel about it that makes it fit in well with the brass scorpion, I think it would be cool to field a scorpion with 2 of those supporting it....ouch, money!


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

Well you could do that for less money.Buy 3 Defiler kits then build your Brass Scorpion then buy 2 blood slaughterers. your saveing between $100-$150 by buying the Defiler verison.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Its all good looking for sure, I would just hope that FW for once decided to give Slaanesh and Tzeentch some love too(no the 2 GDs doesnt count!). With the CSM codex being booring as fuck Id love one new thing to mix into my armyopcorn:

Trying to invent ways of redesigning things to fit is getting annoying...


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Judas Masias said:


> Well you could do that for less money.Buy 3 Defiler kits then build your Brass Scorpion then buy 2 blood slaughterers. your saveing between $100-$150 by buying the Defiler verison.


true, but lets be fair the FW scorpion is pretty sweet.


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

I can't dissagree with you there it is an absalute kick ass model.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Sad thing is I am more excited about the catalog then the other stuff:/, but the rest has been around for a while.


----------



## Gannon (Mar 13, 2008)

I love the Daemon Prince and Herald, and if I do a Daemon army I'll be picking up one of these, and the Khorne Daemon Engine is awesome as well. I'll be keeping tabs on these and did e-mail them for a 2009 catalog.


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

How long do you think it takes after E-Mailing Forge World that you would get the Catalog?


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

I like the Khorne stuff but I'm uncertain about the Blight model- not something I would even if I collected Death Guard


----------



## Ferik (Nov 5, 2008)

Yep love that DP! Now if only it had wings as well that would make it so much more deadly cool.... though really can't complain it is too sweet for words to begin with.

Now all I have to do is get my paws on 1...hmmmm


----------



## BrotherYorei (May 9, 2009)

those heralds look awesome.


----------

